# Cercando Giustizia



## scrittore (14 Maggio 2012)

Loretta era una ragazza curiosa, per questo decise di entrare in polizia.
Amava guardare dentro alle cose, attraverso i puntini. Li cercava, li trovava, li univa per poi osservare la figura che ne usciva e farsi una idea del quadro generale e risolvere il caso.
Era ossessionata dalla Giustizia.
Ma la giustizia è come un’ amante. E’ l’eterna seconda. Viene sempre dopo. Prima c’è un assassino che uccide, un ladro che ruba, un truffatore che incastra qualche povero vecchietto innocente.
Dopo vengono le famiglie delle vittime, la scena di una casa devastata, lo sbalordimento di un conto in rosso senza un apparente motivo.
Solo all’ultimo si sente, unanime, il desiderio di un risarcimento morale da parte di chi ha perso tutto. Solo allora si cerca la Giustizia. Quando è ormai tutto finito.
Ed era il desiderio di eliminare, un giorno, questo desiderio che Loretta decise di entrare a far parte della “buoncostume”, per prevenire il crimine.
Per evitare di far entrare in scena la Giustizia solo quando ormai è troppo tardi.
La sua attività si svolgeva tra le prostitute. Si concedeva in cambio di informazioni. Si lasciava toccare ovunque pur di ricavare una prova.
La sua attività non era, per cosi dire, da manuale.
Tuttavia risolveva i casi, e fintanto che nessuno lo sapeva, i suoi superiori la lasciavano fare.
 Di recente aveva preso parte alle indagini sulla presunta corruzione del Senatore G.
Era riuscita a infiltrarsi come escort presso una sua festa a Milano, dove sperava di ottenere qualche indizio, ma venne a conoscenza solamente di un tentativo di ingannare l’elettorato attraverso false statistiche fornite da una società chiamata Arkham.
Voleva saperne di più,così tra un bacio rubato e qualche palpatina sul sedere venne a sapere da uno dei partecipanti che in realtà la Arkham aveva dato mandato ad un’altra società di realizzare per loro conto un software in grado di alterare in modo significativo le fonti dei dati. Il capo di quella società si trovava proprio seduto sul divano poco distante da lei.
_- io mi chiamo Loretta -_
Fu così che mi ritrovai con le sue labbra assetate di informazioni tra le gambe.
Ma, come ricorderete, non fui così tanto disponibile a provare l'ebrezza di un rapporto senza precauzioni. 
Senza volerlo, la mia reticenza alle escort mi salvò da una accusa di favoreggiamento.
Dopo essermene andato da quella festa, Loretta inizio a prendere informazioni su di me.
L’auto nera che vedevo in questi giorni era guidata da alcuni suoi informatori.
Era arrivata perfino a Giulia e alla Maxwell & Co.
Sapeva delle mie attività con lei, sapeva dei miei rapporti di amicizia con Lorenzo. Sapeva del contratto che avevo firmato con la Arkham.
Un contratto che mi avrebbe tutelato dal punto di vista finanziario qualora si fossero presentati problemi di natura legale a patto che la mia società si accollasse tutto il peso di un eventuale danno di immagine.
< E’ il modo di fare della Arkham > mi spiegò durante il nostro incontro nel mio ufficio.
<Ci sarà una indagine, la Arkham sarà indagata e condannata per aver ingannato l’elettorato utilizzando sondaggi falsificate da strumenti software. Per la collaborazione con la polizia la sua azienda sarà tenuta fuori da tutto questo, tuttavia la arkham farà valere il suo contratto e il giudice sarà costretto ad attribuire il danno di immagine alla sua azienda qualora la arkham facesse a lei  una offerta economica pari alle spese per la copertura dei danni derivanti dalla perdita di immagine.>
Ma c’era dell’altro.
Loretta mi spiegò che la Arkham era come un buco nero. Non era nuova ad attività come queste. Le volte in cui andava male, faceva ricadere le responsabilità alle aziende con cui aveva stipulato i suoi mandati. Successivamente si offriva di ripagarne tutte le spese in cambio di una partecipazione attiva all’azienda.

In altre parole, la Arkham, nella figura dell'amico Lorenzo,  aveva tutta l'intenzione di prendersi la mia società. 

“ Cosa mi consiglia di fare? “ le dissi senza speranza di avere un consiglio utile.
<Per il momento stia calmo e collabori con noi, vedrà che troveremo una via di uscita che sistemerà ogni cosa. >

Chissà perché, ma in quel momento non riuscivo a fidarmi più di nessuno.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

ah ma allora non t'hanno arrestato..... :rotfl:


----------



## scrittore (14 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt2310 ha detto:
			
		

> ah ma allora non t'hanno arrestato..... :rotfl:


ancora no...ma sono circondato da paduli ignoranti che non vedono l'ora di mettermelo in quel posto... 

Così mi aggiro quatto quatto e studio con attenzione tutte le mie mosse ;-)


----------

